# Hay for 100 Acres?



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

What kind of bales ? If you are talking about the big round bales (about 1500-1800 lbs) you can get about 1.5 bales per acre on average. Last year we were able to get 2bales per acre. 

It will depend if its a soft core or hard core bale,and that depends on your baler.

Hope that helps 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Depending on how long it has been seeded, and the weather, bale size/squares etc. But on average for a first cutting it is about 75 plus bales per acre. From 2-4 years usually is the better years and after five years you usually have to seed. These are only generalizations. A newly seeded field will not yield as much.


----------

